

Pple's iWork upgrade screwup has Microsoft laughing all the way to the bank - pgralla
http://blogs.computerworld.com/desktop-apps/23037/apples-iwork-upgrade-screwup-has-microsoft-laughing-all-way-bank

======
Choronzon
Poor article. Unifying ios/osx productivity suites to position for workable
content creation on a tablet is not a screwup or a dumb move.This could be a
serious shift in the utility of tables for many users,especially if paired
with a keyboard.This is strategic repositioning for the tablet market.
Internet bitching over changes is a uniform constant and if you never trim
features you end up with something resembling well..office. It may well be a
wrong move,but time will tell on this one.

